# GTA 4 hardwarefehler?! "Zu wenig Grafikspeicher" bei gutem System



## KillerWeazl (4. Januar 2010)

guten abend..


 möglich das es dieses od so einen ähnlichen thread schon gab.. aber ich habe folgendes problem mit gta 4!!


 ich habe mir vorkurzem neue komponenten für meinen pc geholt und seit dem stürzt gta 4 andauernd ab.. , .. meist nach zehn od fünfzehn minuten.. ohne grund.. das spiel läuft flüssig, laut game-benchmark 55 fps, bei max. details!! auch die angegebenen systemressourcen sind ausreichend und werden grün angezeigt!!

 die fehlermeldung, die mir nach kurzer zeit, wie oben beschrieben, angezeigt wird ist folgende: "zu wenig grafikspeicher - bitte system neustarten"?!?!

 habe auch schon versucht den patch 1001 und patch 1002 zu installieren, ohne erfolg!! , .. fehler bleibt erhalten


 mein system wo gta noch lief war:

 amd athlon x2 7750 @2,7ghz - 4gb ddr2 - geforce gts 250 (zotac - amp version) 1gb - asrock am 2 mainboard und windows sieben ultimate


 mein jetziges system wo der fehler auftritt:

 amd phenom II x4 955 @3,2ghz - 4gb ddr3 - ati radeon hd 4890 (sapphire - vapor x) 1gb - msi 790 gx-g65 am 3 mainboard!!


 kann nicht sein, dass das auf meinem alten system, wo es mit 30 fps knapp flüssig lief, stabiler war, als auf meinem jetzigen!!


 könnt ihr mir helfen??


 vielen dank im voraus


 ps.: ati catalyst ist die version 9.12 - also der aktuellste.. betriebssystem (win sieben x64 ultimate) ist auf aktuellen stand.. sonstige treiber, inklusive bios, laut msi-update tool - ebenfalls aktuell


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA 4 hardwarefehler?!*

hast du im BIOS denn irgendwas verändert? hattest du windows neu installiert? vlt. hilft das ja, obwohl das bei win7 nicht mehr nötig sei sollte...


----------



## KillerWeazl (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA 4 hardwarefehler?!*

im bios habe ich eigtl nichts verändert, da es ja ein neues mainboard ist.. und ja, windows wurde neuinstalliert als ich die neuen komponenten eingesetzt habe..


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA 4 hardwarefehler?!*

hast du schonmal im technischen sammelthread geschaut? http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Action/GTA-IV-Sammelthread-Technische-Probleme-Update-im-Startposting-7431104.html?re=548

 hast du mal andere grafikeinstellungen getestet?


----------



## KillerWeazl (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA 4 hardwarefehler?!*

habe jetzt mal, wie in einem thread hier beschrieben, die parameter in die .exe getextet.. das spiel läuft jetzt - stürzt auch net mehr ab.. zumindest in den vierzig minuten wo ich jetzt getestet habe..
 aber manchmal, erscheinen dafür kleinere grafikfehler an bestimmten markierten punkten der stadt, od sogar in den videosequenzen, .. 

 bsp.: mission "first date" - in der bude dieser michelle, wird der teppich nur mit lauter bunten farben dargestellt..


 kann das an der automatischen lüftersteuerung von ati liegen?? .. ist normal auf 50% lüfterdrehzahl eingestellt


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA 4 hardwarefehler?!*

du mienst, dass der lüfter zu langsam dreht und die karte dann zu heiß wird? dann würd es aber nicht nur auf dem teppich nen fehler geben und sonst nirgends. ich denk, das is eher ne ungenaugnigkeit in der textur oder beim "auflegen" der textur auf das objekt "teppich", vl.t fehlt die textur auch und stattdessen ist die bumpmap zu sehen (ne art textur für die oberflächenstruktur) ^^ 

 kannst du davon nen screenshot machen?


----------



## KillerWeazl (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA 4 hardwarefehler?!*

wenn ich noch einmal so einen grafikfehler habe, kann ich mal einen screen machen, klar!!

 danke trotzdem erstmal für deine hilfe!!


----------



## Kreon (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA 4 hardwarefehler?!*



KillerWeazl schrieb:


> habe auch schon versucht den patch 1001 und patch 1002 zu installieren, ohne erfolg!! , .. fehler bleibt erhalten


 Gibt es nicht schon die Version 1004?


----------



## Kaeksch (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA 4 hardwarefehler?!*

Es gibt doch sogar zwei 1004er Patches oder nich? 
 Nimm den neusten den du finden kannst. Dann sollte das Spiel sowieso noch besser laufen.
 Hast du irgendwas übertaktet? Da scheint GTA nämlich auch sehr empfindlich zu sein.
 Auf jeden die Temperaturen im Auge behalten.
 Wie groß isn dein Netzteil?


----------



## KillerWeazl (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA 4 hardwarefehler?!*

also die temperaturen des kompletten systems sind alle in ordnung, .. cpu 45° unter volllast bei gta 4 - gehäusetemp. bei 30°.. die grafikkarte hat, laut ati-ccc 72°

 system ist null übertaktet.. 

 mein netzteil ist ein rasurbo gap-565 (550W)


----------



## N8Mensch (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA 4 hardwarefehler?!*



> Kaeksch :Es gibt doch sogar zwei 1004er Patches oder nich?


Die letzte Patchbezeichnung löst die Verwirrung aus::
  Patch 1.0.1.0
  Patch 1.0.2.0
  Patch 1.0.3.0
  Patch 1.0.4.0
  Patch 1.0.0.4 (Patch Nr.5 -> Dateiname: GTAIV_TU5)

   @  KillerWeazl 

  Vielleicht mal älteren Grafikkartentreiber ausprobieren?


----------



## Freak90KER (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Kann mir mal jemand Helfen?
Ich hab GTA IV inklusive  Episodes From Liberty City aufm Rechner. Episodes from Liberty City läuft Perfekt, hab The Ballad of Gay Tony auch schon komplett durchgespielt. Aber sobald Ich das normale GTA IV starte kommt bei der Mission First Date immer die Fehlermeldung (GTA IV Funzt nicht mehr und muss beendet werden) aber frei rumfahren und rumballern geht 1A, nur bei der Mission stürzt es ab.

Mein System:
AMD Phenom II x4 840 3,2 Ghz
Motherboard AM3+
8 GB RAM
NVidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti
Silver Stone ST70F-ES Netzteil 700W
Windows 7 Home Premium (64bit)

Wäre Super wenn jemand n Tipp Parat hat.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2012)

SInd denn alle Treiebr aktuell (Grafik, Sound, Board...) ? Hast Du irgendeine Mod für GTA installiert? Versuch es auch mal mit deaktiviertem Virenscanner/Firewall.


----------



## Freak90KER (1. Mai 2012)

Ja Ich hab alles bei der Inbetriebnahme bereits aktualisiert. Mod`s habe Ich keine wie gesagt es geht alles wunderbar auser bei der mission.

Ich versuchs jetzt mal mit deaktivieter firewall.


----------



## Freak90KER (1. Mai 2012)

Ich hab jetz mal die Firewll Deativiert und siehe da, Es Läuft. Allerdings nur bis Ich an den Punkt komme an dem ich dann das erste mal zu Mr. Faustin Fahre, dann hängt das ganze wieder.

Hat noch jemand ne Idee an was es noch liegen könnte?

Erst mal Danke für den Tipp Herbboy


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2012)

Kannst Du vlt eine andere Mission zuerst machen, ob die dann geht? Neuesten Patch hast Du vermutlich auch schon drauf, oder? Ansonsten: läuft sonst noch irgendwas im Hintergrund an Software, was stören könnte? 

Ach ja: falls die CPU übertaktet ist, dann versuch es mal mit Normtakt


----------



## Freak90KER (1. Mai 2012)

Zudem Noch die Frage warum der Benchmark bei GTA IV weniger fps anzeigt als zb. 3DMark05 bzw. 06?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2012)

Wie meinst du das? 3DMark hat doch eigene 3D-Szenen, und jede 3D-Szene ist halt anders. Oder kannst Du mit 3DMark die FPS anzeigen lassen vom GTA-Test, und da kommt was anderes raus als bei GTS selbst angezeigt wird?


----------



## Freak90KER (2. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kannst Du vlt eine andere Mission zuerst machen, ob die dann geht? Neuesten Patch hast Du vermutlich auch schon drauf, oder? Ansonsten: läuft sonst noch irgendwas im Hintergrund an Software, was stören könnte?
> 
> Ach ja: falls die CPU übertaktet ist, dann versuch es mal mit Normtakt


 
Also Ich hab alle Missionen gemacht bis nur noch die erste Mission von Mr. Faustin übrig war. Ansonsten laufen eigentlich keine Programme im Hintergrund. Also bei der CPU die Ich drin hab ist Takten eigentlich Unnötig weshalb Ichs gar nicht erst angefangen hab, Also mein Sys läuft komplett auf Normal.

Im bezug auf deine Antwort zur fps frage. Stimmt, da habe ich gar nicht dran gedacht das die Videosequenz selbst ne andere Anforderung stellen könnte. Mich hat nur gewundert das die Unterschiede in den Testergebnissen so Extrem ausfallen. Aber 73fps bei GTA IV Benchmark und 137-356fps bei 3DMark05 (Canyon Flight) (beide mit FullHD Maximaler Grafikleistung getestet) dürften eigentlich ausreichen um GTA IV ordentlich Spielen zu können weshalb Ich nicht glaube das es an der Leistung selbst hängt.

Ist es Vielleicht möglich das mein Rechner nach ner gewissen Zeit vielleicht zu Heiß wird und dann deshalb GTA IV beendet. (bei längerem Zocken ist der Lüfter deutlich hörbar).


Allerdings finde Ich eigenartig dass alle anderen Games 1A laufen z.b. Battlefield 3, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3, Far Cry 2, Need for Speed Undercover und need for Speed the Run (alle auf der Höchstmöglichen Grafikeinstellung was Auflösung und Details angeht) sprich Ich Zocke auf 1080p Ohne Probleme und hatte bisher nie nen Absturz außer bei GTA IV.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2012)

Deine Hardware ist auf keinen Fall zu schwach, aber selbst wenn: dann müsste es ja dauernd Probleme geben und nicht nur bei einer bestimmten Mission 

Hast Du mal gegooglet, ob es da vlt einen bekannten Bug bei der Mission gibt?

Wegen der Hitze: teste halt mal, wenn der PC eine Weile aus war, ob es dann auch abstürzt, wenn Du als allererstes die Mission versuchst.


----------



## Freak90KER (2. Mai 2012)

also ich hab jetzt mal die mission gleich nach starten des spiels versucht, aber es stürzte schon wieder ab. Im leerlauf läuft mein Rechner mit Durchschnittlich 35Crad. In Google hab ich nachgesehen hab aber nichts gefunden was darauf hinweist das es mit der Mission jemals Probleme gab.

Hier mal n Screenshot vom Benchmarktest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2012)

Mit den Benches hat es sicher nix zu tun, du kannst ja alles problemlos spielen, nur bei dieser MIssion halt nicht...  wüsste jetzt auch keinen Rat mehr, außer mal andere Treiber zu testen. Vlt. ist es auch irgendwas "kurioses", das sich mit viel Pech zu einem Fehler entwickelt, zB evlt. musst Du nur andere Kleidung kaufen, oder eine bestimmte Waffe ablegen oder so was...


----------



## Freak90KER (3. Mai 2012)

na dann werde Ich mal testen was die Kiste hält, und wenns nicht zu beheben Ist Deinstall und weg mit GTA IV. Es gibt immerhin Spiele mit mindestens dem Selben Fun Faktor die nicht so Extrem Sensibel auf verschiedene Systeme reagieren.

Also Dennoch Danke für die Tipps und Bemühungen.

Gruß Freak90KER


----------

